

Ask HN: is there marketplace for writers? - rush-tea

While I can write English OK, but I think I would like to leave it to the pro writers to do it.  I need it to write the content of my site such as FAQ, About Us, How it works, etc.<p>The only marketplace I found is scripted.com but it&#x27;s not that user friendly, in my opinion.<p>I could go on in odesk, freelancer, elance but there are more of developers instead of writers.<p>Just curious if there are any other options to look at.<p>Thanks.
======
sixQuarks
[http://www.contentforest.com](http://www.contentforest.com)

------
bhntr3
[https://contently.com](https://contently.com) maybe?

------
avalore
[http://www.copify.com](http://www.copify.com)

------
lifeguard
There are copywriters on elance.com and they have an escrow service.

------
ScottWhigham
I used a few on elance several years ago. It was a good experience.

------
sharemywin
textbroker.com Also, you can try elance.com it's a martplace for just about
anyting.

